# Rising star Deval Patrick is making a stir at the DNC



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by Nancy Lane 
MEET AND GREET: Gov. Deval Patrick shakes hands with Gary Hart at a Massachusetts Democratic delegation breakfast in Denver.

DENVER - Gov. *Deval Patrick* has become one of the hottest political commodities at the Democratic National Convention as he prepares to shine on the national stage tonight in a prime-time speech just before Sen. Hillary Clinton takes the stage.
Patrick, who left the convention last night to attend the funeral of a Mashpee soldier this morning, is getting rave reviews from pols and media alike in the Mile High City, and many are looking to him as a future power player in the Democratic Party.
"He's just a very gifted, talented individual," said Kweisi Mfume, a former Maryland congressman and head of the NAACP. "I'm just impressed with his nature, his seriousness about his job and his ability to reach out to people."
Patrick, a longtime friend and ally of Sen. Barack Obama, has fielded interview requests from most of the nation's major news outlets.
But the governor has balked at most of the requests, instead making a concerted effort to rub elbows with Boston reporters, perhaps wary that reveling in the national spotlight would fuel speculation he's destined for higher office.
"I think Gov. Patrick is entirely focused on Massachusetts and getting the job done as governor," Sen. John F. Kerry said. "But I think it's appropriate that people are interested in him because he's an interesting fellow and a good leader."
Kathy McLaughlin, executive director of Harvard University's Institute of Politics, said it's not surprising Patrick is garnering national interest - especially in light of his close ties to Obama.
"He's an up-and-coming national political figure who does things differently than they've been done in the past," McLaughlin said. She added that Patrick's stock soared nationally because Obama's campaign has mimicked some of the grassroots tactics that helped Patrick to a landslide win in 2006.
"I think Deval Patrick has served as a model nationally," McLaughlin said.
Boston City Councilor Michael Ross, a DNC delegate, called Patrick "the pride of our delegation."
"I think it's major that he's speaking during prime time," Ross said. "This is a good moment for Deval Patrick. I think he's just finding his stride."

(8) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/nation...making_a_stir_at_the_DNC/srvc=home&position=2


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> "He's just a very gifted, talented individual," said Kweisi Mfume, a former Maryland congressman and head of the NAACP. "I'm just impressed with his nature, his seriousness about his job and his ability to reach out to people."
> 
> "I think Gov. Patrick is entirely focused on Massachusetts and getting the job done as governor," Sen. John F. Kerry said. "But I think it's appropriate that people are interested in him because he's an interesting fellow and a good leader."
> 
> ...


I'll take comfort in all that next year when my in-service training is cancelled due to lack of space, or there's 100 of us jammed into a classroom meant for 30.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Look at lil' Deval.. Reminds me of that old Looney Tunes Spike and Chester cartoon...

_* Hey Barack, hey buddy, you gonna take me wit ya?
Huh, huh, ya gonna take me wit ya Barack?
Put me in ya cabinet? A nice cabinet position, huh, huh Barack?

*_


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Are you shitting me??? Rising star??? The guy is a grade-A DOUCHE BAG who probably couldn't find his asshole without a flashlight! He's turned our economy inside out, and gives a whole new definition to LIBERAL MOONBAT! I hope everyone who supports this loser is still singing his songs of high praise after his socialist programs and bullshit politics have bled their purses dry.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

This only goes to prove that if you are an extreme liberal scumbag that lies, schemes, and can throw a good BS line the liberal press will drool all over you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe Obama will make him head of the justice dept. Patrick worked so well with law enforcement in MA.and he will be able to solve the overfilled fed. prisions problem.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh...give...me...a...break! 10 words out of this guy's mouth and you know he's an idiot.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BB-59 said:


> This only goes to prove that if you are an extreme liberal scumbag that lies, schemes, and can throw a good BS line the liberal press will drool all over you.


Do you mean like this guy










*...and they followed him to the ends of the earth.*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> DENVER - Gov. Deval Patrick has become one of the hottest political commodities at the Democratic National Convention as he prepares to shine on the national stage tonight in a prime-time speech just before Sen. Hillary Clinton takes the stage.


And just when I thought my opinion of my fellow Americans could drop no more...

Deval has accomplished exactly zero in this state except put a billion-dollar crunch in our budget and do everything he can to get police off the street. What would the media point to as some critical role or goal he actually followed through on?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Together we can.....fu(k up the country as much as i fu(ked up Massachusetts


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I finally found something nice to say about Nobama: if elected, he'll relieve Massachusetts of one douche bag governor.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone remember his first few days in Boston? He was going to and from offices with cameras all around and began to reach for a door that swung in, but his movement indicated that he wanted to pull the door outward. It reminded me of an old far side cartoon:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

DENVER-After participating in a historic and much hyped event, Massachusetts Governor Deval Patrick again called for Americans to unite around Barack Obama and implement "a new change" in Washington. Despite calims to the contrary, it is widely speculated that if elected, Obama would appoint Patrick to his Cabinet or perhaps a vacancy on the Supreme Court. "I ran as the Governor of Massachusetts and I am committed to staying and working for the people of the Commonwealth" Patrick replied when asked if he would leave office to become part of an Obama Presidency. Of the many possible positions Obama might appoint his friend and ardent supporter are as a Justice in the Federal Courts or Attorney General. A recent speculation has been Patrick might assume the mantel of control as Secretary of Homeland Security, a job currently held by Bush appointee Michael Chertoff.


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow...with Deval as head of DHS, we might as well just start waving white flags around....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I can only hope when they said " Secretary " of Homeland Security they actually meant " secretary " like " hey deval" go get me some coffee or here type this up for me and pick up my shirts at the laundry...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

All the DNC sycophants should remember another Massachusetts Governor who was heavily hyped for awhile;


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

No wonder Kitty was drinking rubbing alcohol...


----------

